
POSIX IO Must Die - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7711
======
wendroid
Why is the speed of stat a POSIX issue ? I don't see anything in there that
warrants changing the semantics of open() read() write() seek() stat() and
close(). I don't see how it is any business of POSIX to mandate meta-data
caching.

~~~
johngunderman
I agree. I don't think it is necessarily POSIX that needs changing. The POSIX
interface still works fine, it is only the implementation that needs
modification.

